# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  5-HTP, Galantamine, Choline, B6.. Oh My!

## OwlDreamz

I see there are lots of threads on the combo of Choline and Galantamine, but I don't see any on throwing 5-HTP into the mix.

I've ordered all three, and obviously it seems kind of dangerous and unwise to take them all willy nilly. Especially considering I already take B6 regularly.

Here are the questions - 
-I need your experiences on taking B6 combined with 5-HTP. Some threads say it's ok, others seem to say it's life threatening.  :Eek: 

-For the Galantamine and Choline combo... anyone taken this whilst taking 5-HTP? I am thinking that might not be such a good idea, just wondering if I should space them out a bit and if so, how much space.

----------


## dr1ft

How do you plan to take 5-HTP? Before going to bed?

I didn't feel effects of 5-HTP so I stick with Melatonin before bed. 2mg knocks me out  :smiley: 

Do tell your experiences.

----------


## OwlDreamz

Well I answered my own question on 5-HTP and G+C combo by reading the G+C thread. Looks like people take 5-HTP before bed to suppress REM, the wake up after 4 hours sleep, take the G+C plus L-Theanine and go back to bed after 30-60 minutes. 
So that is what I plan to do once I get my hot little hands on my Galantamine.





> How do you plan to take 5-HTP? Before going to bed?
> 
> I didn't feel effects of 5-HTP so I stick with Melatonin before bed. 2mg knocks me out 
> 
> Do tell your experiences.



Heya dr1ft  :smiley: 
Yes indeed, that is my plan. I figure I will test out the 5-HTP solo tonight on going to bed. Best to try these things separately I think. 
You're quite lucky you can get Melatonin. We can't get it here in Germany... perscription only. Of course... So is Galantamine *whistles innocently while waiting for the delivery truck to arrive*
Anyway, I figure I will order some L-Theanine to help with the sleep end of things. Have you tried L-Theanine?

----------


## dr1ft

I just got L-theanine. I was looking at another thread for the amino acid combination (http://www.dreamviews.com/f44/l-aspa...heanine-51488/). I couldn't find aspartic acid, but will try without that tonight.

Galantamine + Choline still does the trick but I want to look for alternatives.  If nothing else, the l-theanine will help me relax during WBTB. Galanamine wires me up!

----------


## OwlDreamz

> I just got L-theanine. I was looking at another thread for the amino acid combination (http://www.dreamviews.com/f44/l-aspa...heanine-51488/). I couldn't find aspartic acid, but will try without that tonight.
> 
> Galantamine + Choline still does the trick but I want to look for alternatives.  If nothing else, the l-theanine will help me relax during WBTB. Galanamine wires me up!



Totally with you on the wired up vibe. G+C straight up for me so far, 3 tries, as you have seen on the other thread. I think I really need the Theanine to help me sleep, so I have to wait to get that. How did it go on your alternatives?
Last night I tried 5-HTP, Choline and B6 right before bed. Nothing. Bah.

----------


## 24601

Sorry for popping in on a somewhat old thread. I joined this forum maybe a year or two ago, and I just recently became more interested in lucid dreaming. I've tried B6, 5 HTP, theanine, choline, nicotine patches, etc. The only things that ever worked were nicotine and B6, mixed with valerian and Benadryl [diphenhydramine]. I'm about to order some galantamine, and was wondering if anyone knows a specific brand that I should buy--it's very expensive.

Also, to the op, I've taken B6 and 5HTP together--it didn't do anything at all. The 5HTP did seem to make me slightly irritable and aggressive, but, unfortunately, it did nothing with regard to dreaming.

----------


## OwlDreamz

> Sorry for popping in on a somewhat old thread. I joined this forum maybe a year or two ago, and I just recently became more interested in lucid dreaming. I've tried B6, 5 HTP, theanine, choline, nicotine patches, etc. The only things that ever worked were nicotine and B6, mixed with valerian and Benadryl [diphenhydramine]. I'm about to order some galantamine, and was wondering if anyone knows a specific brand that I should buy--it's very expensive.
> 
> Also, to the op, I've taken B6 and 5HTP together--it didn't do anything at all. The 5HTP did seem to make me slightly irritable and aggressive, but, unfortunately, it did nothing with regard to dreaming.



Nicotine, B6, valarian and disphenhydramine? Interesting. I should try that. I haven't actually ventured into the patch territory yet. You said it worked for you? Did you have lots of success with it, or just kind of a one off type of deal?
I've tried some Galantamine. I mixed it with Choline, used it in a WBTB attempt. Personally I haven't had any luck with it, but I think that's more my fault rather than the drug's fault. I know it's expensive but I think it's well worth it if you can get it to work for you, as so many have. As for specific brands, since you are in the US you are lucky... spoilt for choice as to where to get it. I hear you can get it on Amazon. Or you can always use the old stand by that everyone seems to recommend - dreamamins.com. For sure update this thread and the Galatamine + Choline thread with your success/failure with the Galantamine  :smiley: 

Good luck!

----------


## 24601

> Nicotine, B6, valarian and disphenhydramine? Interesting. I should try that. I haven't actually ventured into the patch territory yet. You said it worked for you? Did you have lots of success with it, or just kind of a one off type of deal?
> I've tried some Galantamine. I mixed it with Choline, used it in a WBTB attempt. Personally I haven't had any luck with it, but I think that's more my fault rather than the drug's fault. I know it's expensive but I think it's well worth it if you can get it to work for you, as so many have. As for specific brands, since you are in the US you are lucky... spoilt for choice as to where to get it. I hear you can get it on Amazon. Or you can always use the old stand by that everyone seems to recommend - dreamamins.com. For sure update this thread and the Galatamine + Choline thread with your success/failure with the Galantamine 
> 
> Good luck!



Both nicotine patches and B6 seem to work well when used singularly. I'm not sure if I've ever taken them together--I apologize for the lack of clarity in my original post. For some odd reason, I seem to be allergic to valerian. I get hay-fever type symptoms whenever I take it, and I take the diphenhydramine to counteract it. I have a sleeping disorder, so I take diphenhydramine regularly until I have a resistance. It doesn't seem to have much of an effect with regard to dreaming and staying asleep--I just use it to go to sleep at a certain time, or to help with allergies.

Thanks for the info. And I will make sure to update everyone with my experiences once I've ordered and tried the galantamine.

----------

